

Crack Protection for Spyro: Year of the Dragon - snprbob86
http://www.gamecareerguide.com/features/20011017/dodd_01.htm

======
devicenull
I wouldn't have expected that each game developer had to write their own copy
protection on a console. I'd expect that would be something that was provided
by the console itself (such as disk/application signing on the 360)

~~~
snprbob86
It is _now_ (mostly). It wasn't back then.

